
Obama Opens NSA’s Trove of Warrantless Data to Entire Intelligence Community - benevol
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/13/obama-opens-nsas-vast-trove-of-warrantless-data-to-entire-intelligence-community-just-in-time-for-trump/?n=1
======
benevol
It's _" funny"_ how Obama chooses his decisive moments:

He signed the NDAA act [0] into law on New Year's Eve a few years ago while
every one was out partying. And now this. Do you see the pattern?

[0] Military can detain any American citizen and put them in a secret prison
facility indefinitely. The President can order a US citizen's assassination -
on US soil - with no oversight.

